# Digital scale problems



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Has anyone had a problem with their digital scale drifting too much? I have a new Powder Pro that sometimes does not want to stay at zero. It will drift up and then down, sometimes over a range of 5 to 6 grains. Does anyone know what would cause that, or is it the scale bad? My bench is solid 2" wood, there are no vents creating air currents, and I even went to the extent to wire a seperate electrical circuit just for my bench receptacles and lights to make sure there isn't anything else on the circuit that would affect the scale. Any thoughts?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not sure why they fluctuate. I have a Lyman 1200 II that seems to flux .01 up or down but usually zeros where I want it to. If it doesn't, I take a "pinch" of powder out and drop back in what is needed.
But eithe way, they are much more accurate and quicker than a manual powder dispensing & weighing.


----------

